# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیر حضوری خوندن

## Fatemeh2Net

سلام
من تو مدرسه ای درس میخونم که امسال حتی در حد نهاییم دبیراش درس ندادن! ینی خیلی سطح مدرسم پایینتر از کنکوره
بطوریکه همین امسال اصلن سرکلاس درس گوش نمیدادم و خودم میخوندم و معدل نهایی م از همه بالاتر شده
اازطرفی  واقعن وقت تلف کردنه
حالا با این شرایط نظرتون چیه غیرحضوری بخونم؟ شرایط و جزییاتش چیه؟

----------


## tabrizcity

خب این و بدون معلم هر چقدر هم بد باشه بهتر از اینه که خودت بخونی چون تو کلاس تو یه فضای رقابتی قرار میگیری ولی اگه میتونی کلاس خصوصی بری *به نظرم* خوبه غیر حضوری بخونی فقط تاکید می کنم که اگه شرایط رفتن به کلاس رو داری غیر حضوری بخون وگرنه همون مدرسه بهتر از خودت خونده...

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> خب این و بدون معلم هر چقدر هم بد باشه بهتر از اینه که خودت بخونی چون تو کلاس تو یه فضای رقابتی قرار میگیری ولی اگه میتونی کلاس خصوصی بری *به نظرم* خوبه غیر حضوری بخونی فقط تاکید می کنم که اگه شرایطش رفتن به کلاس رو داری غیر حضوری بخون وگرنه همون مدرسه بهتر از خودت خونده...


امسالم ن چیزی گوش دادم نه تو رقابت بودم! تومدرسه فقط میخوابیدم

----------


## tabrizcity

> امسالم ن چیزی گوش دادم نه تو رقابت بودم! تومدرسه فقط میخوابیدم


مهم نیست بری بخوابی درس گوش بدی مهم اینه که تو یه فضای رقابتی باشی حالا میتونی برای این کار با 5 نفر از دانش آموزای خوب کلاس بری قلم چی ثبت نام کنی و ... ولی بازم تاکید می کنم که اولویتت مدرسه باشه خیلی گفتن ما غیر حضوری بهتر میخونیم ولی آخرش از دانشگاه ناکجا آباد سر در آوردن پس اول واقعا ببین شرایط غیر حضوری خوندن رو داری اصلا یا نه بعدا تصمیم بگیری غیر حضوری بخونی یا میتونی حداکثر مدرسه تو عوض کنی

----------


## Mr.Dr

از من میشنوی غیر حضوری بگیر. خودت بخون.
درکت میکنم. مدرسه هایی هم هستند که اصلاً توشون رقابت وجود نداره.
مثلاً تو کلاس ما امسال سال دوم تجربی از 33 نفر، 25 نفر تجدیدی داشتیم!  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## pouria98

> سلام
> من تو مدرسه ای درس میخونم که امسال حتی در حد نهاییم دبیراش درس ندادن! ینی خیلی سطح مدرسم پایینتر از کنکوره
> بطوریکه همین امسال اصلن سرکلاس درس گوش نمیدادم و خودم میخوندم و معدل نهایی م از همه بالاتر شده
> اازطرفی  واقعن وقت تلف کردنه
> حالا با این شرایط نظرتون چیه غیرحضوری بخونم؟ شرایط و جزییاتش چیه؟


دوست عزیز شما توکلاس میخوابیدید، این که چیزی نیس
دوست من(خواهر من) شما بیا شیراز از هرکی میخوای بگو *هتل* ملاصدرا کجاس تا بهت ادرس بده
اتفاقا چندوقت پیش با مامنم یه دل سیر دعوا کردم که من دیگه اگه حاظر باشم برم تو اون خراب شده لنعتی یا یه جایی مثل اون! *الان میگی دروغ میگم اما دوست من ، من از عید به بعد دیگه مدرسه نرفتم(سال سومم!!!) هیچ کسم تو مدرسه  کاریم نداشت* یعنی حتی نگفتن که چرا نمیای یا نیومدی!!!! *کاملا هتل بود*
اون تیکه که گفتی حتی در حد نهایی هم درس نمیدادن کاملا درکت میکن...
منم فردا یا شنبه میخوام زنگ بزنم اموزش و پرورش شیراز شرایط غیر حضوری رو بگیرم.

----------


## reyhaneh.mre

اگه مطمینی که تو خونه ساعت 7 بیدار میشی درس میخونی غیر حضوری بگیر...ولی اگه تا ساعت 12 میخوای بخوابی بهتره بری مدرسه

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> اگه مطمینی که تو خونه ساعت 7 بیدار میشی درس میخونی غیر حضوری بگیر...ولی اگه تا ساعت 12 میخوای بخوابی بهتره بری مدرسه


ساعت 8 ، 9 بیدار میشم
ولی میتونم عادت کنم 7 بیدار شم

----------


## NaKayama

بانو من خودم سال آخرو غیر حضوری خوندمو راستش زیاد به نفعم نبود...
درسته منطقا آدم میگه وقت زیاد دارمو تو مدرسه وقتم تلف میشه, خسته و کوفته میام خونه اما با این همه بازم مدرسه بهتره...
با حداکثر ترم 2رو غیر حضوری بخون...

----------


## nahid

من خودم غیر حضوری خوندم الانم که الانه پشیمونم مثل سگ.
اگه قرار بود برگردم دوباره از عید به بعد مدرسه نمیرفتم

----------


## saeedh

با سلام

به نظر من مدرسه برید بهتره

اگه بخواین خونه باشید باید حتما هر روز حداقل 10 ساعت رو بخونین. میتونین در طول یک سال این کار رو انجام بدین>!!!!!!!!؟

----------


## Catman

> سلام
> من تو مدرسه ای درس میخونم که امسال حتی در حد نهاییم دبیراش درس ندادن! ینی خیلی سطح مدرسم پایینتر از کنکوره
> بطوریکه همین امسال اصلن سرکلاس درس گوش نمیدادم و خودم میخوندم و معدل نهایی م از همه بالاتر شده
> اازطرفی  واقعن وقت تلف کردنه
> حالا با این شرایط نظرتون چیه غیرحضوری بخونم؟ شرایط و جزییاتش چیه؟



شرایط مدرسه من شاید از مدرسه شما خیلی بدتر هم بود.....پیش رو غیرحضوری خوندم ولی دو تا درس رو خصوصی رفتم که جو یکیشون واقعا عالی بود و رقابت شدیدی وجودداشت.خداروشکر راضی بودم . شماهم اگر میتونین حداقل یکی از دروس تخصصی رو برین کلاس که جو کنکور رو از دست ندین (البته نه هر کلاسی،بهترین کلاس شهرتون که استاد برااساس معدل دانش اموز جذب میکنه)واینکه برنامه منظمی داشته باشین و به هیچ عنوان از اون برنامه خارج نشین.
ولی برای غیرحضوری گرفتن تا اونجایی که من میدونم الان مدارس غیرحضوری نمیگیرن مگر اینکه برین غیرانتفاعی و باهاشون صحبت کنین اگر اونا هم قبول نکردن از پزشک نامه ببرین که مثلا بدلیل مشکلxنمیتونین برین مدرسه.

----------


## afshar

تمام باید و نبایدها و محاسن و معایت غیر حضوری کردن و تغییر مدرسه در سال چهارم دبیرستان

تغییر مدرسه یا غیرحضوری کردن سال کنکور

----------

